# Icon Help



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright I found some icons on deviant art that are for the iphone and I would like to somehow use them with launcher pro? I would I go about doing this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

No one can help me?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

If they are .PNG's you can use them just put them on your sdcard. Then choose what you want on your dock and then it will ask if you want to use the default icon or a custom one choose the custom then choose the icon you want on your sdcard.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you want to replace the icons in the apps drawer or just on your homescreens and dock?


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

gardobus said:


> Do you want to replace the icons in the apps drawer or just on your homescreens and dock?


I want to replace the ones in the app drawer. I currently am using a icon pack that I purchased from the market, but I just found these icons that I would like to use. I am not sure how to make them into an icon pack so that launcher pro recognizes them.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Unfortanly then you can use them. Launcher pro has its own themes and also can use adw but not iphone themes


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Unfortanly then you can use them. Launcher pro has its own themes and also can use adw but not iphone themes


Well is there anyway to like make a launcher pro theme? With the icons that I found.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah there is but i have no idea how you would have to make your own apk.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok ok hold on.

What you have:
- Icons in regular file formats such as png, jpg, etc.

What you want:
- To replace app icons in the app drawer like themes from the market.

If that is correct then the only way to do that is with some programming knowledge because you need to package them in an apk just like those themes in the market.

What you CAN do is replace the icons that you have placed on your homescreens and dock.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Tutorial

Yay!


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Tutorial
> 
> Yay!


Thanks. This should be fun. Doubt I will be able to figure it out.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> Tutorial
> 
> Yay!


That tutorial doesn't look to bad actually. Maybe ill try something like this.

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the onslaught or random collages of favorites thrown into icon packs....and stuff


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

rage face icon pack ftw


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

gardobus said:


> rage face icon pack ftw


Now this is a good idea.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

USING GIMP!

i was going to say open the images that you have, use the crop tool, and select everything, use the cut feature, and open a new image with the same width and height, paste it there, and save it as a .png, place it in the downloads, or wherever you want on your sdcard, run dev tools, and select media scanner, all pictures will then post to your gallery.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

VoidedSaint said:


> USING GIMP!
> 
> i was going to say open the images that you have, use the crop tool, and select everything, use the cut feature, and open a new image with the same width and height, paste it there, and save it as a .png, place it in the downloads, or wherever you want on your sdcard, run dev tools, and select media scanner, all pictures will then post to your gallery.


All of the pictures on your sd card should be in your gallery already.
Also, you need to have the icons in a package to use them in Launcherpro's app drawer. It will work fine for the dock and homescreen with them out of a package though.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

got ya, and usually when i added new pics to the sd card, they wouldnt automatically show up, but when using media scanner, they would show up. maybe its my device..


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

VoidedSaint said:


> got ya, and usually when i added new pics to the sd card, they wouldnt automatically show up, but when using media scanner, they would show up. maybe its my device..


Could be a ROM. some ROMs use different galleries and i've noticed that i didnt have all my pics on old froyo ROMs


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

got ya, thanks for clearing that up for me 
i think using the old gallery or maybe its the 3D gallery, that does it


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a problem, glad to help


----------

